# Word of the Day - Torrent



## Jace (Jul 28, 2022)

Torrent...n.

def.: A raging flow, swift flowing stream, overwhelming flow

   Their certainly has been a torrent of activity in some areas.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2022)

Our creek turns into a raging torrent after a lot of rain.

Example...


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 28, 2022)

The Mississippi River can be torrent at times.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> The Mississippi River can be torrent at times.


I live near the Missouri River around 1-70. We would go down there for music, food, fun, and to cool off. You have to be real careful not to get to far out, the torrents sweep into the bank area sometimes and can carry you away.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2022)

Sometimes the results of actions taken in an attempt to remedy a problem,
might begin to show very slowly,  and to appear in only small ways,
and therefore, the reactions to hoped for and obvious improvements, might be limited as well;

And yet, at some point, those small results can become cumulative,
and it becomes apparent,  that the trickles of efforts have finally turned into a _torrent _of success!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2022)

At times SF slows down before the next torrent of posts and threads.


----------

